# Kinosternon subrubrum hippocrepis - Mississippi Mud Turtle



## sheli (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge of or experience with these turtles? I would love to keep tortoises but a lack of outside space means that I can't so I'm exploring alternatives. 

There doesn't seem to be much on the web about these, can anyone help or suggest something other than regular terrapins which can be kept indoors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jennie_69 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you meen mississippi map turtles? (mud is proberly another name for them) They are kept just like any other turtles, missisippi map turts; male getting 3 ½&#8221; to 5&#8221; and the female between 6&#8221; to 10&#8221;. so there are a small type of turtles. like all turts they need a uv strip or open spot bulb and a basking light in an area above there dock (out of water area), you need a good filter and a water heater on about 24c.
say you have 3 small full grown m.mud turts they will need a 3ft by 2ft tank


x


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

I Keep Mississippi mud turtles

(Jennie_69 - mississippi map turtles - Graptemys Pseudographica Khoni, are a different species and have different care needs to m.mud turtles)

Mississippi mud turtles seem to prefer shallower water than some other types of mud turtles. This is especially important when maintaining young specimens. Not being strong swimmers, they can become disoriented and drown in water that is too deep. This is less of a problem with adults, which are able to cope with water depth of 8" or greater provided they have sufficient tank decorations to climb on, and easy access to land area's. (easily made by dividing the tank with a glass or perspex partition). I use well washed play sand as a substrate on the water side and again, play sand mixed with aquatic compost and sphagnum moss on the land side (kept damp).

Air Temperature: 75° - 83° 
Basking Temperature: Mid 80's to low 90's
Water Temperature: Mid to High 70's

Diet: Good quality turtle pellet, snails, crickets, earthworms, small pieces of trout, shrimp

They wil grow to an adult size of 3.5 to 4 inches and one or two can be maintained in a 3 x 1 x 1 tank - bigger is preferable, to allow for adequate swimming and land areas.


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

Example of a suitable tank set up - this one is 36 x 15 x 15 with a water depth of 6 inches...

A mercury vapour bulb provides both heat and UV


----------

